# Wanted: modder to update my SF U2 (original Lux V)



## sas (Mar 2, 2013)

I have a very old U2 in the original configuration Luxeon and boost driver (6V). The body tube fits a 18650, which is my preferred power source. I would like to upgrade to either an MC-E (2s2p), an XML-EZW, or (top choice if possible) the MTG-EZW.

Milkyspit is a top choice for this, but it seems that he is overloaded right now. Any offers or suggestions greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## tobrien (Mar 3, 2013)

let me know what becomes of this because i'm in the same boat wanting the same config for the same light


----------



## sas (Mar 4, 2013)

The U2 is an inspired design, only lacking a light-engine update to be as good or better than current production. Hope I can find someone to give it a new lease on life, but it's not like it isn't very useful even as is.


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 4, 2013)

Go to one of Vinh's threads on modding, he is a wizard.




http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ding-Repair-Helpline-Get-your-answers-here!-)


----------

